# Toshiba A200 does not start



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have a Toshiba Satellite A200 (PSAE3C-SC308C).

Last time it was used it worked fine and was shut down from the start menu. Now it shows full power (shows the AC plugged in and full battery) The HDD icon flashes momentarily and the the power indicator flashes 2 times amber 1 time blue and repeats this.

Tried powering system with only AC, with only battery, and with both AC and battery. Same result.

I tried looking on toshiba's website, even google, for the meaning behind the power indicator code. Does anyone have any idea on what this means and what could be wrong with the system?

It's running Vista Home Premium.

Thanks!

Katie


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you hear any activity from HDD/fan/CD drive when you power ON?


----------



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Before I turn it on, it shows AC and battery are good (both indicators are blue).

When I turn it on, I hear the fan spin for maybe 3 seconds, the HDD makes some noise for about 2 seconds and then everything stops and the inidcator begins the 2 amber 1 blue flash repeatedly. The system seems on until I hold down the power button and the system turns off.

As for the CD drive, nothing happens.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried using an external monitor?


----------



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have connected an external monitor to the system. Did absolutly nothing for it.

I should also mention that I was wrong with my last post about holding down the power button. What it should say is: there is no way of turning the system off unless you remove the battery and/or AC. Holding the power button does nothing.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this at the moment:
1. Remove battery and unplug from AC adapter
2. Press and hold power ON button for 30 secs at least
3. Attach battery back and plug back AC adapter.
4. Power ON as normal.


----------



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

I tired what you suggested (holding down for 40 seconds) and the system still has no change to it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Correct me if I am mistaken here but here's what we have so far:

1. System has nothing on screen when powered ON.
2. Boot/Post is not shown on the screen (LCD or external monitor).
3. Fan and HDD has activity for a few seconds.
4. CD drive no noticeable activity during boot up (no sound/LED blinking)
5. Power ON button does not respond when attempting to power OFF
6. No beeps but only blinking LED (2 amber and one blue).

EDIT:

When connecting an external monitor, plug in and connect the external monitor to the laptop then power the monitor ON. Boot the laptop. Is this your procedure?


----------



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes to everything.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

When connecting an external monitor, plug in and connect the external monitor to the laptop then power the monitor ON. Boot the laptop. Is this your procedure?


----------



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, I connect the monitor to the laptop when the laptop is off. Then I turn the monitor on then the laptop. Does nothing nor does it show anything.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Is this still under warranty? I ask because you may need to open it up. If still under warranty it would be best to return it and have it repaired or replaced.


----------



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

It is under warrenty and I am an authorized service provide with toshiba certification. I just have not been able to find any information on this issue and was hoping someone did before I concluded on anything. I am unable to do any testing on this computer. Most likely my next step now will be to re-seat everything on the system board.


----------



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

I believe I have this solved, but I want to share with everyone what the two indicators mean that I found out by removing the memory. I took the only memory module inside and inserted it in the second slot and it booted to Windows! Put it back in the original slot and it presented the fault. I have the two Power Indicator Codes that I want to share with you all in case this comes up again, you have the meaning for two of the codes

1. Flashing 2 blue then 2 amber and repeating -- This is the POST to show there is no memory installed in the system.

2. Flashing 2 amber then 1 blue repeating -- Either the memory is bad or the slot on the system board is bad.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Great job.. thanks for sharing the LED codes. Is there a manual somewhere that we can all use? I am thinking if Toshiba has it on a website somewhere, then we can all access it should the need arises.

Going back.. again thank you for the update.


----------



## Rhade22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, unfortunatly I searched all over toshiba's website including other models and there is no reference to these codes. I managed to figure them out by removing the memory and seeing the response. I started a Word Doc for our technicians here... perhaps something similar can be done here.


----------

